# I'm unable to start my ADSL connection...(again)

## eric

Hi,

When I installed Gentoo for the first time (booting from the cd) I was able to connect to the internet. It was not easy, because my ISP uses PPPoE and Gentoo does not support it. But I read some posts about that, and I finally got it.

Now, after building the kernel and boot from harddisk, I can't connect.

My ethernet card uses "tulip" and I built it into to kernel, not as module.

When I type "adsl-start" (Im using rp-pppoe) I have a TIME OUT...However, the lights are flashing on my modem...so it can see it I guess.

In syslog file I get this:

...

...

pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

modprobe: Can't locate module tty-ldisc-

Couldn't set tty to ppp discipline

PADS: service-Name: "

read (asyncReadFrom ppp): Input/output ...

Sent PADT

Exit.

adsl-connect: ADSL connection lost ...

I hope someone can help me   :Sad: 

Thanks

eric

----------

## Harut

Yeah i had the same problem,

rp-ppoe seems to have problems finding pppd

so i just installed pppoe software for linux provided by pacbell

justy try using another pppoe client

----------

## mboehlig

Hi


I had the same problem and I just fixed it 2 minutes ago.  The key is the line "read (asyncReadFrom ppp): Input/output error."


You need to compile PPP async support into your kernel.  The kernel docs describe the option for use with serial ports and ISDN modems, but I guess ADSL applies too.


Based on "modprobe: Can't locate module tty-ldisc-..." I think you need to include PPP support for sync tty ports also.


```
Network device support -> PPP support -> PPP support for async serial ports


Network device support -> PPP support -> PPP support for sync tty ports
```

Thats why it worked when installing, because those options were installed with the kernel on the cd.  And in my opion, the best way to install Gentoo using stage 1 or 2 with pppoe is to boot into an existing linux where networking works and chroot into Gentoo.


Matt


 *eric wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> When I installed Gentoo for the first time (booting from the cd) I was able to connect to the internet. It was not easy, because my ISP uses PPPoE and Gentoo does not support it. But I read some posts about that, and I finally got it.
> 
> Now, after building the kernel and boot from harddisk, I can't connect.
> ...

 

----------

